# Shaun's Tip of the Day



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

hey

so i decided to create a thread of all the little tips I pass around to people and whats passed down to me by the legends.

>>> 

When buying resistance wire, note that a larger number indicates a thinner wire and therefore a higher resistance. So 20g wire is thicker than 30g wire and has a lower resistance. This is because thicker wires have more surface area, allowing more current to flow. Think about a hosepipe with water flowing through. A thicker hosepipe will allow for more water (current) to pass through than a thinner hose pipe. 


in regards to the diameter of your coil turns. If the number of turns per coil is the same, a larger diameter will result in a higher-resistance coil because more wire is used. If you use a smaller diameter and increase the number of turns, you can increase the amount of coil that touches the wick without increasing the resistance.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------

